# [Risolto] Rete cambiata dopo aggiornamento impossibile...

## Meconiotronic

Salve a tutti, ieri era un po' che non aggiornavo, credo mi sia arrivata anche una nuova versione di openrc. La connessione wireless ora non mi funziona più neanche se da bash do i parametri a mano tipo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid etc.. etc..

Il file net.conf in /etc/init.d ora non esiste più le interfacce tipo wlan0 puntano a /etc/init.d/net.lo dentro c'è uno script che non finisce più! Non ci capisco più nulla mi ero settato tutte le interfacce a mano nel vecchio file di configurazione ma ora in quel megascript non so dove mettere le mani.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?Last edited by Meconiotronic on Fri May 27, 2011 7:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

I file di configurazione stanno in /etc/conf.d/ non in init.d. Leggi la guida alla migrazione c'è una sezione che spiega come sistemare la rete.

----------

## Meconiotronic

 *Onip wrote:*   

> I file di configurazione stanno in /etc/conf.d/ non in init.d. Leggi la guida alla migrazione c'è una sezione che spiega come sistemare la rete.

 

Grazie, era proprio quello che mi serviva.

----------

## Onip

ricordati di editare il titolo aggiungendo [RISOLTO]

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ho seguito la guida di aggiornamento, ora al tentativo di connessione wireless non si connette ancora e dmesg dice:

[ 1493.760773] wlan0: authenticate with c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 (try 1)

[ 1493.762787] wlan0: authenticated

[ 1493.762804] wlan0: associate with c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 (try 1)

[ 1493.766161] wlan0: RX AssocResp from c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 (capab=0x31 status=18 aid=6)

[ 1493.766165] wlan0: c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 denied association code=18

[ 1493.766176] wlan0: deauthenticating from c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 1502.338130] wlan0: authenticate with c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 (try 1)

[ 1502.338151] wlan0: deauthenticating from c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 1550.609980] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1550.609990] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

[ 1550.609999] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 1550.610003] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 5

[ 1550.610005] usb 1-1: unregistering device

[ 1550.610008] usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:1.0

[ 1550.634704] usb 1-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 1550.738624] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 1553.157934] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1553.157944] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[ 1553.157960] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[ 1553.261930] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[ 1553.313168] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 1 high speed

[ 1553.313172] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 1553.363912] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

[ 1553.433127] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 1 high speed

[ 1553.433131] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 1553.565717] usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

[ 1553.618951] usb 1-1: udev 6, busnum 1, minor = 5

[ 1553.618955] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=07d1, idProduct=3c03

[ 1553.618958] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 1553.618961] usb 1-1: Product: 802.11 bg WLAN

[ 1553.618964] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Ralink

[ 1553.619046] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

[ 1553.619049] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1553.619200] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1553.619233] rt73usb 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1553.619236] rt73usb 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1553.881915] ieee80211 phy2: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[ 1553.882155] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy2::radio

[ 1553.882174] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy2::assoc

[ 1553.882193] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy2::quality

[ 1553.882638] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

[ 1608.291248] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 (try 1)

[ 1608.490714] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 (try 2)

[ 1608.690659] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 (try 3)

[ 1608.890608] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 timed out

[ 1625.921064] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1625.921074] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

[ 1625.921083] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 1625.921087] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 6

[ 1625.921089] usb 1-1: unregistering device

[ 1625.921092] usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:1.0

[ 1625.945967] usb 1-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 1626.049881] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 1640.942100] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: detected XactErr len 0/31 retry 1

[ 1649.056432] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0010

[ 1649.056442] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:4 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[ 1649.056451] hub 2-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[ 1649.159515] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[ 1649.210804] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 4 high speed

[ 1649.210808] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:4 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 1649.261496] usb 2-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

[ 1649.330639] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 4 high speed

[ 1649.330643] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:4 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 1649.463354] usb 2-4: default language 0x0409

[ 1649.516591] usb 2-4: udev 7, busnum 2, minor = 134

[ 1649.516595] usb 2-4: New USB device found, idVendor=07d1, idProduct=3c03

[ 1649.516598] usb 2-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 1649.516601] usb 2-4: Product: 802.11 bg WLAN

[ 1649.516603] usb 2-4: Manufacturer: Ralink

[ 1649.516685] usb 2-4: usb_probe_device

[ 1649.516687] usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1649.516838] usb 2-4: adding 2-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1649.516872] rt73usb 2-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1649.516875] rt73usb 2-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1649.779545] ieee80211 phy3: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[ 1649.779768] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy3::radio

[ 1649.779781] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy3::assoc

[ 1649.779794] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy3::quality

[ 1649.780274] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[ 1667.314954] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 (try 1)

[ 1667.514463] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 (try 2)

[ 1667.714406] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 (try 3)

[ 1667.914344] wlan0: direct probe to c0:3f:0e:ce:cd:40 timed out

Potreste darmi qualche suggerimento per favore?

----------

